# PX4 Storm 45 ACP ?



## Yotecallr (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm thinking of getting a Storm in 45 ACP and I'm wondering about the recoil. Is it less than a 1911 which I'm shooting now? Thanks.


----------



## Yotecallr (Aug 2, 2011)

Never mind, I bought one in 9mm today.


----------



## mitten2square (Oct 10, 2017)

Do you enjoy it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitten2square (Oct 10, 2017)

I thought about getting a px4 storm hoping the rotating barrel would have less kick to it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I had a PX4 compact, but sold it to get something else. I never really noticed a huge difference in the recoil, but the gun was very comfortable to shoot. The only thing I didn't care for (and the main reason I sold it) was the slide mounted safety that had to be pushed up to fire. All my other manual safety guns have frame mounted safeties that press down to disengage.

If you like the safety system, you will really enjoy the PX4.


----------



## corneileous (Feb 17, 2018)

high pockets said:


> I had a PX4 compact, but sold it to get something else. I never really noticed a huge difference in the recoil, but the gun was very comfortable to shoot. _The only thing I didn't care for (and the main reason I sold it) was the slide mounted safety that had to be pushed up to fire. All my other manual safety guns have frame mounted safeties that press down to disengage._
> 
> If you like the safety system, you will really enjoy the PX4.


Yeah that's one of the very few things about my full-size .40 that I'm not crazy about, is the opposite direction of the way the safety decocker has to be pushed to take it off safe. But, at least the way I look it because I love this pistol, I think knowing your guns is important. Knowing how each one ticks is vital. I don't carry my Storm on me as it serves as my nightstand gun so, but I could never sell it anyway. Lol. I'll make my peace with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adam42 (Sep 20, 2020)

I have a 8045 Cougar that i bought new about 15/18 years ago I think. Starting shooting 1911's in .45ACP while employed by Uncle Sam in the mid to late 60's. The rotating barrel .45 is the smoothest shooting .45 I have ever shot, very accurate, much better that I am at my age now. I also have a PX4 Storm in 9MM, it to is a smooth, accurate shooting pistol also.


----------

